# kt400 e dma

## almafer

ciao ragazzi,ho una curiosità che spero qualcuno di voi possa soddisfare.

ho dovuto cambiare la scheda madre,ed ho messo una asus con chipset kt400 che avevo da una parte,visto che con varie distribuzioni non riuscivo a settare ad 1 il dma,se non con le patch 2.4.21-pre.ho ricompilato il kernel con il supporto per il nuovo chipset e il dma va alla grande sia sull'hd che sul lettore dvd,eppure uso il kernel vanilla,che per quello che so io ha problemi con questo chipset,ho sentito diverse altre persone che per farlo andare hanno pure loro applicato le patch.non me lo spiego,come fa a funzionare adesso con gentoo?che fa i miracoli?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## almafer

dovrò invecchiare con questo dubbio vero?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Piu' che altro e' impossibile. Se il kernel non ha il supporto, e' impossibile che gentoo faccia qualcosa.

----------

## almafer

e infatti non riesco proprio a capire, a meno che le altre volte avevo impostato erroneamente qualche altra opzione mentre adesso no,boh,l'importante è che adesso funziona

----------

## cerri

sarebbe interessante vedere il dmesg adesso e di "prima".

----------

## Yans

gia perche non posti il dmesg   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## almafer

questo è il dmesg attuale

tashunka root # dmesg

Linux version 2.4.20 (root@tashunka.witko.it) (gcc version 3.2.2) #2 SMP Thu Apr 10 05:12:45 UTC 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fffc000 - 000000002ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ffff000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196604

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 192508 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=30b hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdb=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2000.121 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3984.58 BogoMIPS

Memory: 773668k/786416k available (1854k kernel code, 12360k reserved, 684k data, 124k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2400+ stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.38 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2000.1599 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.6880 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2666880, slice: 1333440

CPU0<T0:2666880,T1:1333440,D:0,S:1333440,C:2666880>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1730, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:11.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa800-0xa807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa808-0xa80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

hdb: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: PHILIPS CDRW2410A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: JLMS DVD-ROM LTD-166S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c03eeae4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=4866/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 >

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 3189), you might want to try agp_try_unsupported=1.

agpgart: no supported devices found.

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-RW  DVR-104   Rev: 1.10

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: PHILIPS   Model: CDRW2410A         Rev: B1.6

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

es1371: version v0.30 time 05:05:52 Apr 10 2003

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 05:05:43 Apr 10 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:0e.0

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 7 model 0x8064 found, IO at 0xd400-0xd41f, IRQ 10

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: v8(SigmaTel STAC9708)

emu10k1: SBLive! 5.1 card detected

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0f.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:0f.2, NEC Corporation USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 11, pci mem f0804000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 0.95

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 5 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:10.3, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 9, pci mem f0806000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 6 for device 00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 6 with 00:09.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf0808000, IRQ 6

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0f.0, NEC Corporation USB

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:0f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:0c.1

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf080a000, IRQ 9

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0f.1, NEC Corporation USB (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:0f.2-4, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x5e3/0x702) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.6:USB Scanner Driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: IBM-DJSA  Model: -210              Rev: 0811

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 19640880 512-byte hdwr sectors (10056 MB)

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 < p5 >

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:0b) ...

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 6692, last_flushed_trans_id 81338

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 6692, trans_id 81339

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 99

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 124k freed

Adding Swap: 128484k swap-space (priority -1)

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0f.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xf08e6000, 00:10:a7:1d:27:cc, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

lp0: console ready

i2c-core.o: i2c core module

i2c-algo-bit.o: i2c bit algorithm module

bttv: driver version 0.7.96 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is PCI device 1106:3189 (VIA Technologies, Inc.)

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:0c.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:0f.1

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 2) at 00:0c.0, irq: 9, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe7000000

bttv0: detected: ATI TV Wonder [card=63], PCI subsystem ID is 1002:0001

bttv0: using: BT878(ATI TV-Wonder) [card=63,autodetected]

i2c-core.o: adapter bt848 #0 registered as adapter 0.

bttv0: using tuner=19

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... found

i2c-core.o: driver i2c msp3400 driver registered.

msp34xx: init: chip=MSP3415D-B3, has NICAM support

msp3410: daemon started

bttv0: i2c attach [client=MSP3415D-B3,ok]

i2c-core.o: client [MSP3415D-B3] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 0).

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

i2c-core.o: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

tuner: probing bt848 #0 i2c adapter [id=0x10005]

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

bttv0: i2c attach [client=Temic PAL* auto (4006 FN5),ok]

i2c-core.o: client [Temic PAL* auto (4006 FN5)] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 1).

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:09) ...

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 1755, last_flushed_trans_id 501

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 1755, trans_id 502

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 95

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:0 :Cool:  ...

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 73, last_flushed_trans_id 31

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 73, trans_id 32

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 19

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 41e1.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 ... ok

tuner: TV freq (0.-6) out of range (44-958)

tuner: TV freq (0.-6) out of range (44-958)

NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

almeno se ho impostato male qualcosa approfitto di voi per capire cosa   :Laughing:  ,il dmesg vecchio lo tovate qui

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45075&start=25

----------

## cerri

Cambia il driver usato.

Vecchio:

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 15

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SiS735
```

Nuovo:

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:11.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1
```

Quindi il kernel non e' proprio lo stesso... oppure ti sbagli!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## almafer

mah,io adesso su gentoo stò usando il 2.4.20 vanilla,usando lo stesso kernel su slack e debian quando provavo a settare ad 1 il dma con hdparm mi diceva

operation not permitted

i driver del chipset è normale che non siano i soliti nei due dmesg,ho ricompilato il kernel con il supporto al chipset via quando ho cambiato scheda madre e levato il supporto al sis.mi viene da pensare solo che nei casi precedenti non avevo tenuto conto di altri parametri che influiscono sul dma,peccato non ho i config dei casi in questione ma solo dell'ultimo,ma come già detto,adesso funziona tutto,troppe domande mi bruciano il cervello   :Laughing:  ,come al solito vi ringrazio dell'aiuto

----------

## cerri

Non ho capito: e' normale che ora funzioni e prima no, il chipset e' differente! O non ci sto capendo niente io??? in questi giorni tutto e' possibile............

----------

## almafer

probabilmente mi sono spiegato male.mesi fa avevo montato la scheda madre asus con chipset kt400 e con il kernel 2.4.20 su suse,debian e slackware,se provavo con hdparm a settare ad 1 il dma avevo questo messaggio

operation not permitted

chiaramente nel kernel avevo attivato il supporto al chipset via.

cercando in giro mi sono accorto che il supporto per questo chipset con quel kernel era scarso,l'unica era applicare le patch pre 2.4.21.in quel modo sono riuscito ad attivare ad 1 il dma ma ancora c'era qualche problema,specialmente sulle catture video con mencoder,qualcuno mi disse che il supporto era migliorato ma che fino all'uscita del 2.4.21 definitivo il supporto non sarebbe mai stato pieno.allora ho comprato la scheda madre ecs con chipset sis,su questo ero sicuro che il supporto al chipset era totale,infatti non ho avuto problemi di nessun tipo con questa scheda madre.adesso ho dovuto rimontare la asus con kt400,ho ricompilato il kernel per cambiare il chipset attivando il via ed escludendo il sis,riavvio il pc,controllo il dma ed è attivato.il kernel che uso è il 2.4.20 vanilla,cioè quello che nei casi precedenti avevo installato su debian e slackware.ecco quello che non mi spiego,se il kernel 2.4.20-vanilla non ha il supporto per un chipset,il dma non dovrebbe funzionare su nessuna distribuzione a meno di patch,invece a me funziona su gentoo e non funzionava su debian e slackware

----------

## cerri

Sei sicuro di aver utilizzato un kernel "liscio" sulle altre distribuzioni? Con liscio intendo non "taroccato" dalle distribuzioni in uso (nulla c'entra con le patch pre-21).

----------

## almafer

si,parlo del kernel scaricato da kernel.org

----------

## cerri

Beh, allora l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente e' qualche opzione non abilitata a dovere...

----------

## almafer

si è la cosa più probabile a questo punto

----------

